# Visa application process not straightforward, 2021



## Yomi (Feb 4, 2021)

I made my Tier 2 health and care visa online application on 16/01/2021, went to the VAC on 18/01/2021 for biometrics in Nigeria. Got a mail confirming that the application has been sent to the DMC same day. Ideally, decision should be made within 15 working days. Today (02/04/2021) makes it day 14 since my biometrics was taken, and I got a mail saying;

"....Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets..."

I really was expecting a better news, so this basically spoilt my mood. All my documents were appropriately uploaded, so I believe there wasn't meant to be reason for my application to require further checks. Anyways, I googled what that could mean, that is how I stumbled upon this forum, although I haven't really gotten a satisfying answer.

*For those that got same mail, how long more did you have to wait to get back your passport?
Was the VISA eventually given? 
Does anyone know why I might have received the mail, having in mind that my documents and details are all very legit and straightforward. *

Hope someone responds. BLESS!!!


----------



## Yomi (Feb 4, 2021)

UPDATE: Today, i got a mail explaining that my employer issued me an unrestricted CoS instead of a restricted Cos. A restricted CoS is used in cases where the applicant (like me) is outside of the UK. 
They were advised to assign a valid CoS so the application process can continue. whew* 
Working day 17 since biometrics.


----------



## Yomi (Feb 4, 2021)

UPDATE: I got my reassigned CoS on the 16th of February, a week after the mail informing me of the wrong CoS. 3 days later, I was contacted byTLS to come pick up my passport.
I GOT MY VISA SUCCESFULLY! Work day 25.


----------



## S. J (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi did you get your uk visa now, after not a straight forward case email. If yes after how many days of receiving the email??? 



Yomi said:


> I made my Tier 2 health and care visa online application on 16/01/2021, went to the VAC on 18/01/2021 for biometrics in Nigeria. Got a mail confirming that the application has been sent to the DMC same day. Ideally, decision should be made within 15 working days. Today (02/04/2021) makes it day 14 since my biometrics was taken, and I got a mail saying;
> 
> "....Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets..."
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

S. J said:


> Hi did you get your uk visa now, after not a straight forward case email. If yes after how many days of receiving the email???


You can work it out yourself. All the dates are in posts.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 6, 2021)

Yomi said:


> UPDATE: I got my reassigned CoS on the 16th of February, a week after the mail informing me of the wrong CoS. 3 days later, I was contacted byTLS to come pick up my passport.
> I GOT MY VISA SUCCESFULLY! Work day 25.


Hello Yomi,

Did you need to do another application after the reassignment of your CoS?

Thank you.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 6, 2021)

Yomi said:


> UPDATE: Today, i got a mail explaining that my employer issued me an unrestricted CoS instead of a restricted Cos. A restricted CoS is used in cases where the applicant (like me) is outside of the UK.
> They were advised to assign a valid CoS so the application process can continue. whew*
> Working day 17 since biometrics.


Hello Yomi,

I am experiencing the same problem. Who emailed you this? the Decision Making Center?

Thank you.


----------



## HLassell (Mar 25, 2021)

Yomi said:


> *For those that got same mail, how long more did you have to wait to get back your passport?
> Was the VISA eventually given?
> Does anyone know why I might have received the mail, having in mind that my documents and details are all very legit and straightforward. *


We received this email (for my daughters settlement visa "non-british child) on working day 58. Service standard is 60. BUT once you get this email all timelines are GONE and they can take as long as they want. I have NEVER ONCE been asked for extra info nor will anyone tell me why it's taking so long. Today is working day 96!!!!! And we're still waiting. We've now escalated it twice and I've had my MP (in Scotland) putting pressure on them as well. FML


----------

